

Smart Skin: Electronics That Stick and Stretch Like a Temporary Tattoo - wmat
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/08/110811142809.htm

======
ColinWright
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875797>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875883>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2876232>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2876722>

